

Building a Poker Bot: Part 3 - dangoldin
http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/how-i-built-a-working-online-poker-bot-3

======
henning
There is speculation (
<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/info/6mshv/comments/> ) that this is made
up, so think twice before you dive head-first into the sad, sad world of C/C++
Windows programming.

Basically: ever use Java and think "I'm spending all this time on stuff that
has nothing to do with my actual program?" That's what low-level Windows
programming is all about. It sucks.

~~~
ntoshev
It is irrelevant if this series is "made up", what is important is that there
is no substance in the articles at all.

------
jimream
I vociferously disagree. This is social hacker news. This article talks about
the externalized costs of buying salmon that are not represented accurately
enough, thus highlighting a huge problem/unmet need.

This is the community, if one exists that has the ability to create the
technical hacks necessary to create social change. We can create tools/systems
to solve problems like these, e.g., measuring externalized costs that prices
do not/cannot account for. Until we more accurately represent costs/effects in
our behaviors/purchases, it will be difficult to effectively promote positive
behavior, i.e., solving the big problem.

~~~
Hexstream
Wrong story...

------
fallentimes
I'm interested to hear Matt Maroon's take on this.

~~~
sophist
Why? It would just be a long, whiney rant.

------
LPTS
Of course, if people start building poker bots, then the real money is in
finding which players are actually poker bots, reverse engineering their
algorithms from their play, and making a counter-bot to automatically drain
money from the first order bots.

